

Show HN: Pipeglade – Pipe-Driven GTK+ Interfaces - trebb
http://pipeglade.boundp.org

======
jesuslop
An idea with great potential, I've been philosophizing along this same ways,
separating the presentation and the core of the app you can architect better
multi form factors with varying capabilities, get network transparency in post
X11 world (wayland), allow compositionality of heterogenous UI-bound modules,
skinning to death, automatic scriptability, easying look and feel evolution
independently (without touching the functional cores). A GUI is that, an
interface, capable of standarization, one example being the IFML of the OMG
group, hinting some ideas, overbureaucraticed or not. So a presentation
process has an interface to the user and there should be a protocol binding
presentation and core app connection so could pilot the app with a toolkit or
even a console REPL. I think this could decrease importantly the development
effort of GUI user apps in long scale proys.

------
frou_dh
Currently, the humble CGI script is the market leader in loosely-coupled pipe-
driven graphical interfaces.

------
WorldWideWayne
I love the idea of being able to make apps in Go, Python, Node.js or whatever
I want and piping to a separate view engine process. I started building
something similar for Windows and OS X, but I got a little side-tracked with
paying bills and such...

------
Deejahll
If your needs are extremely simple (e.g. graphical dialog boxes launched from
a shell-script,) then there's zenity (gtk):
[https://help.gnome.org/users/zenity/3.14/](https://help.gnome.org/users/zenity/3.14/)
and kdialog (kde).

For an ncurses-style version of zenity/kdialog, there's dialog
[http://linux.die.net/man/1/dialog](http://linux.die.net/man/1/dialog) and
whiptail
[http://linux.die.net/man/1/whiptail](http://linux.die.net/man/1/whiptail) .

------
zokier
One nice side-effect of this is that now you can use languages like Brainfuck
etc, which have no easy way to access toolkits, to write GUI applications

------
ExpiredLink
A manpage is not how you attract users nowadays.

~~~
geraldcombs
A manpage might be just the right marketing channel for people who are really
into piping commands.

